# Natural FET? Help!



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
I'm looking to do my 2nd FET next month after my last FET bfn in October. 
I am going to have an endometrial scratch on day 21 of my jan cycle and go into a FET cycle feb. 
I am a little confused however after reading some posts on here that I'm being given the right advice. 
Last cycle I went in for my baseline scan day 3, then started on elleste solo tablets that day. I went back for a scan approx day 12 and then started  cyclogest until transfer on approx day 20. 
On second scan my lining was thick enough so I just continued with elleste & cyclogest. That was it no more drugs, no ovulation stick tests nothing, 
This seems very different from other peoples cycles that I have read on here? 
For my next FET they want to do same protocol but adding in steriods clexane & gestone at second scan. 

Any advice would be great ladies & good luck to you all xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
what you had was a medicated cycle, not a natural one. It is just you didn't take any down regulators before hand.

so that is why you don't need to do anything re ovulation predictor sticks etc. The elleste is an oestrogen which stops you from developing a follicle and ovulating ( in most cases ) as well as thickening up your lining etc

good luck


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply, sorry to sound stupid ( you'd think affer 2 rounds I would know the answers ) but what would be the reasons for down reg' before? 
Just that it would take over my own cycle?


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi lilypink 
Iam also having a scratch this month and starting a natural FET in feb , its my first natural FET , ive done a fully medicated on before however ive been told my protocall this time is i call on day 1 to arrange a scan they will track my ovulation via scan ( ill use a ovulation kit if its a weekend they suspect ovulation ) ill then have one trigger shot when im ready then transfer , I will also be taking cyclogest , gestone & clexan in view of previous miscarriages & ivf failures , good luck x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Sending lots of luck your way! X 
Are you having steriods too? Iv had no immunes testing but as I'm getting repeat implantation failiure they are treating me as if I do x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
don't worry hon. This whole thing is a complete learning process. And the stress and hormones don't help matters sometimes.

they down regulate before as it means they can start you on oestrogen when it suits them, so It works better for timing from their point of view. And , just as there are some women who get pregnant on the bcp there are occasional woman in whom the oestrogen doesnt stop a follicle from developing. ? That, as well as lining thickness, is usually checked about cd 10 to 12 with a scan.

if your cycles are fairly regular,  it may be worth speaking to your clinic about a natural fet, or triggered natural. I had 2 bfns med fet then pos 1st natural.

good luck


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks that makes more sense now! 
I'm under nhs at the moment ( but seeing a private clinic for immunes support ) and I don't think they will do natural FET although I will ask as my periods are very regular. 
As I still have 5 frosties left from first ICSI cycle I'm governed a little by nhs protocol x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lilypink, I'm doing what sounds like the same protocol. I have to ring on day 1 of period to have a scan day 2, then start oestrogen tablets, scan again day 10 then I think start progesterone and transfer 5-7 days later.xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes that's what I did last FET  just seemed so different to anything I have read on here! 
Are you on nhs cycles? I'm on day 2 now but having a scratch this bucks ready for FET next cycle x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi lilypink ,
Im not having steriods this time , i did have them on my last cycle and got a bfp but unfortunately my scan showed the baby died at 5 1/2 weeks , ive had an endeo biopsy for Unk cells and it was normal so im trying this fet without steriods but with blood thinners , must admit im very nervus about not taking the steriods this time x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Wishing you all the luck huni xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

No I'm not with NHS, with a private clinic. It's my first FET so wasn't sure what to expect but yes, it seems so different to what others are doing! I didn't down regulate with fresh cycle either.xx


----------

